
New Game of Thrones episode appears in the wild - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/04/new-game-of-thrones-episode-appears-in-the-wild
======
eesaitcho
I wish it was the manuscript of "The Winds of Winter" instead. I love the
show, but really just want the books.

~~~
mmanfrin
I've given up any hope. GRRM will never finish the series. It's made him too
much money, and he doesn't have the drive to tie things back together. We're
gonna get like 3 more in-the-universe stories, and maybe 3 years out we'll get
Book 6, but we will never see 7 or 8.

~~~
captn3m0
Start reading Sanderson

~~~
slig
What do you recommend from him?

~~~
wristmittens
His website has a good list of ways to dive into his creations.
[https://brandonsanderson.com/books/where-do-i-
start/](https://brandonsanderson.com/books/where-do-i-start/)

------
kyriakos
The quality of these leaks is so bad I can't understand why anyone would want
to watch them.

~~~
giobox
My thoughts exactly, but many people (my wife springs to mind) simply don't
care. I'm always amazed how some friends are happy to watch the most awful
pirate streams, even where they could comfortably afford a subscription to
whatever streaming service it's on.

To each their own, I guess.

~~~
sprayk
I often find myself wanting to pirate when watching an official stream that
just plain sucks. The worst is when I am forced to watch ads when I start and
scrub, then the video fails for some reason shortly after starting (and
watching the ad). I refresh the page, watch the ad, scrub to where I was
watching, watch another ad, then it fails again a few more minutes in. Finding
the pirated copy might be a PITA, but I at least will have a file on disk that
I can do whatever I want with and there's no question whether I'll be able to
watch all the way through.

~~~
rflrob
This is not my experience with HBO Go, however. There's one skippable "here's
what else is on HBO" promo (I think it's skippable—usually I just queue it up
while we're settling in to watch), then right into the show with no breaks. Is
HBO Now different?

~~~
am1988
It's the same obnoxious minute long ad before.

At least it's only HBO shows.

------
SippinLean
For those skipping the article:

    
    
        Both HBO and Star India told The Verge that the leak was coming from Star India.
    

According to the article this leak was does not appear to be part of the
recent hack.

------
coretx
Leaking only one episode at SD resolution fits the extortion narrative pretty
well.

------
izzydata
Not really any point to a single episode leak for something that will come out
in a few days anyway.

------
beat
They mentioned the watermarked version of Dunkirk for composer Hans Zimmer.
This makes sense... not because they distrust Zimmer, but because they
distrust the chain of handlers, and his own security.

Which is totally reasonable.

------
33W
I've been thinking about the potential impact of leaked episodes on HBO.

Unless it becomes a sustained leak, do you think that a significant number of
people will stop (or fail to start) and HBO/HBO Now subscription? Sales for
HBO itself are contacts through the cable companies, and those who have chosen
to subscribe to HBO Now have decided that illegal downloading is inconvenient.

Edit: The standalone streaming service is HBO Now, not HBO Go.

~~~
BurningFrog
I'd say one isolated leak like this mostly serves as PR. People see it and are
reminded that they should watch this show that people are committing crimes to
see!

------
imaginenore
Only in 480p, I just checked on TPB.

The only good way to watch GoT is in 1080p or more.

------
awaisraad
Have watched it. Worth waiting till it airs on Sunday. So far the best episode
this season. #jamie v #danny v #dragon (hint should be enough for you to wait)

------
tryingagainbro
I am very much against leaks...unless it's a Game of Thrones episode. Yeah, I
guess it _might_ suck for HBO, after all they paid for and took the risk for
the series, but who can wait until Sunday?

~~~
blocked_again
You would have to wait for 9 days to watch the 5th episode if you watch the
4th episode today.

